# GG Capcom?



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Of all the companies people say are going to fail. Of all the big AAA developers/publishers that have screwed consumers and in few cases other companies. EA, Nintendo, Activision, Microsoft you name it. Capcom is the one about to go under big time. 

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articl...ooks-towards-big-changes-after-difficult-fy13
http://gaminrealm.com/2013/09/10/capcom-152-mil-bank/

Now let's think about this. Capcom...






Yeah. These people brought us classics. Changed the industry. Broke ground. Created genres and redefined existing ones.  
Street Fighter, Resident Evil, Darkstalkers, Okami, Bionic Commando, Devil May Cry, Giga Wing. The list of classics can go on for DAYS and there are games from them we all have most likely loved and still love to this day. This company is inarguably legendary. 

But what have we seen with Capcom in recent years?

The homogenization of their games like Resident Evil, alienating fans for a demographic that didn't give a shit either. Outsourcing games to new companies pissing off fans in the case of DmC. SHITTY DLC practices such as charging for characters on disc, *cheat codes*, save files, etc. Constant $60 rereleases that would make Big N's head spin with their fighters. Pushing away some of their biggest creators. Piss poor marketing for new expensive IP's like Remember Me. Blaming fans for their shortcomings. 
And of course Mega Man... I don't HAVE to explain that. 

What has it left them with?
*$152,000,000 in the bank.* That is in the red if I've ever seen it before. And do they deserve it? I don't think any company deserves to go under with so much under their belt. But after all this, I wouldn't give a fuck if wished otherwise. I want them to prevail and learn that arrogance while you beat your consumer over the head is not how to run a business. Because as their funds show, THAT method clearly went awry for them. Your consumers won't like it and in turn your investors and shareholders won't like it. Which then your wallet definitely won't fucking like it. When you push everyone away, what is going to support you? What? How?

I'll be upset if they go under. I love most Capcom games. I just want Capcom, not Crapcom. I want a company that cares again.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 12, 2013)

#SaveStreetFighter #Kappa


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2013)

"Capcom now has two mid-term strategies in place to mitigate that risk."
"The second is a stronger commitment to DLC"

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Th...that got me too. I was honestly shocked that they even said that.



Migoto Da said:


> #SaveStreetFighter #Kappa



#wat


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2013)

Capcom's been pissing me off since I found out they fired the team behind Okami.
And they're retiring Megaman?
Fuck em.


----------



## Ketsuo (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think they're quite down and out yet but I also don't think I'd care much if they did go under after all they've done this generation.  They may have put out a few good things but I feel that the negatives outweigh the positives for them these past few years.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep in mind that Square Enix and SNK were also in the red last year, but they had a hit release (Or rather in SNK's case, EVO 2k12 boosted KoF sales.) that took them out of it.

Capcom's only hope at this point is making sure Ultra Street Fighter IV sells well; they probably want a Marvel update too, but they need more money off of it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

"Ultra" Street Fighter 4 is a joke.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

I haven't cared for a single capcom game that has been released since REmake. In my opinion, capcom has been pumping out shit tier quality games for a decade.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

SirRob said:


> "Capcom now has two mid-term strategies in place to mitigate that risk."
> "The second is a stronger commitment to *stealing from our customers*"



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fixed that for you.


It's not stealing if you buy it even when you're outraged about it.

People were saying with SFxT 'On Disc DLC!? BLASPHEMY! DON'T BUY!'

You know what they did?

Bought it anyway.

Not to mention Capcom has had this practice of releasing the same game/adding content to a game underhandedly for decades now. Take a look at Street Fighter 2 for example, or Street Fighter 3rd Strike, commonly considered the best Street Fighter game next to Alpha 2. (Even if Sean is a joke.)


Green_Knight said:


> I haven't cared for a single capcom game that has been released since REmake. In my opinion, capcom has been pumping out shit tier quality games for a decade.


Asura's Wrath, Street Fighter 4, Duck Tales Remastered, and the new Strider coming out.

...Not many good games, but they exist.


XoPachi said:


> "Ultra" Street Fighter 4 is a joke.


With this new information of them being on a very low budget, do you really think it was so brazen and lazy now to add the SFxT characters and stages in?

Capcom is trying their best with what they have; their DLC policies may have fucked over everyone, but they're acknowledging that it was a mistake. I think people are taking the 'focus on DLC' thing a bit too seriously. I believe it means that they will focus on adding more content to existing games.


I wonder why people are spending so much time hating on Capcom when they should be hating on EA and Activision. Capcom isn't innocent, but they're petty compared to the shit those companies get away with.


Also, I think we can all agree here.


Let Ono run Capcom. Please.



I may also be one of the very few who thinks Megaman is tired and deserves to be put to rest.

The Megaman formula hasn't changed since the X series; Legends was cancelled, so the last hope for Megaman died out. People aren't as fascinated with the Blue Bomber any more; they want him back for nostalgia and the simplistic (But extremely fun) gameplay.

If anything I'd support releases of the older Megaman games (MM2 and X come to mind) but not really a newer one. With the Newer Capcom policies, Dr. Wily would probably be DLC for 20 bucks.

Megaman is an old formula, and the creator is long gone. I say let it rest. Though I'm definitely the minority here.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

...

Did you just say...we shouldn't criticize a company because others are worse? x-x


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> Did you just say...we shouldn't criticize a company because others are worse? x-x


No, I said I don't know why you are focusing on just one. It seems to me that all the hate I see about game companies goes to Capcom or 'money-grubbing indie kickstarter devs'. (Not my words.)


There are plenty of fish in the sea in that regard; don't just focus on Capcom because they're not the only ones doing dirty shit.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> It's not stealing if you buy it even when you're outraged about it.
> 
> People were saying with SFxT 'On Disc DLC!? BLASPHEMY! DON'T BUY!'
> 
> ...



Personally, I can't remember the last time I bought a Capcom game. Probably Dead Rising, and Maverick Hunter X before that. Capcom's been making a lot of really shitty decisions lately, and their franchises haven't really been weathering it well, at least in my mind. I sort of wanted to get SFIV and MVC3, but I felt at the time they were released that they'd be obsoleted in a year. Lo and behold, there was a new full version of MVC3 in less than a year, and SFIV had Super SFIV released two years later, with the Arcade Edition released the same year. I just don't care enough about them to get on that treadmill for essentially updates to the same game.

Things were different in the pre-Internet era, but nowadays, we have things like DLC and patches to handle that kind of thing.

To Capcom's credit, the Arcade Edition was released with an option of purchasing it as exactly that. According to Wikipedia, the Ultra version will also be available as a downloadable update, which is another great move. All things considered, if they're going to be continuing on this treadmill, they really need to continue supporting the option of purchasing as DLC. Hopefully that's what they mean when they say "stronger commitment to DLC". However, the price has to be right. And they can't keep flogging the same horse over and over again and expect a wide audience to continue to buy. It's unfortunate, because Capcom has effectively axed almost all of their IP besides the SF series, RE, Monster Hunter and *maybe* Lost Planet. Seriously, aside from abortive reboot attempts, that's almost all they've released this gen. Compare this gen to previous ones, and you'll see a lot of IP missing... Without money in the bank, they're more and more likely to forego risk for security, and frankly I see them losing more and more interest as they release and update the same few games.

EDIT:



Migoto Da said:


> No, I said I don't know why you are focusing on  just one. It seems to me that all the hate I see about game companies  goes to Capcom or 'money-grubbing indie kickstarter devs'. (Not my  words.)
> 
> 
> There are plenty of fish in the sea in that regard; don't just focus on  Capcom because they're not the only ones doing dirty shit.


... This is a thread about Capcom. We are discussing Capcom. That's why we're picking on Capcom. Why wouldn't we talk about Capcom in a Capcom thread? It's all about Capcom. There are plenty of other fish in the sea which aren't Capcom, but we are focusing on Capcom, because that is what this topic is about: Capcom.

*Capcom*.

[oh shit I'm turning into a PokÃ©mon]

Cap! Cap cap com! Capcom!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> No, I said *I don't know why you are focusing on just one*. It seems to me that all the hate I see about game companies goes to Capcom or 'money-grubbing indie kickstarter devs'. (Not my words.)
> 
> 
> There are plenty of fish in the sea in that regard; don't just focus on Capcom because they're not the only ones doing dirty shit.



*Batman laugh*

Oh my...

You clearly have never seen me talk about Nintendo.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Personally, I can't remember the last time I bought a Capcom game. Probably Dead Rising, and Maverick Hunter X before that. Capcom's been making a lot of really shitty decisions lately, and their franchises haven't really been weathering it well, at least in my mind. I sort of wanted to get SFIV and MVC3, but I felt at the time they were released that they'd be obsoleted in a year. Lo and behold, there was a new full version of MVC3 in less than a year, and SFIV had Super SFIV released two years later, with the Arcade Edition released the same year. I just don't care enough about them to get on that treadmill for essentially updates to the same game.
> 
> Things were different in the pre-Internet era, but nowadays, we have things like DLC and patches to handle that kind of thing.
> 
> To Capcom's credit, the Arcade Edition was released with an option of purchasing it as exactly that. According to Wikipedia, the Ultra version will also be available as a downloadable update, which is another great move. All things considered, if they're going to be continuing on this treadmill, they really need to continue supporting the option of purchasing as DLC. Hopefully that's what they mean when they say "stronger commitment to DLC". However, the price has to be right. And they can't keep flogging the same horse over and over again and expect a wide audience to continue to buy. It's unfortunate, because Capcom has effectively axed almost all of their IP besides the SF series, RE, Monster Hunter and *maybe* Lost Planet. Seriously, aside from abortive reboot attempts, that's almost all they've released this gen. Compare this gen to previous ones, and you'll see a lot of IP missing... Without money in the bank, they're more and more likely to forego risk for security, and frankly I see them losing more and more interest as they release and update the same few games.


The only way I see them making a profit is if they make a new Darkstalkers game or release a Marvel update. Marvel has a possibility of Tanking, but the Japanese Market works a lot different than the American one does. A lot of these reboots just didn't sell well in the eyes of the Japanese, so they don't see them as profitable. The Japanese market is all about security rather than risk. They poke something with a stick, and if it gets a good reaction, they start making it.

There has been none of that. All of these guys saying they would Support Darkstalkers didn't. And now they're whining about Capcom saying they weren't working on a Darkstalkers game.

It's mostly Capcom's fault, but we're to blame as well for us not getting new additions to IPs.



XoPachi said:


> *Batman laugh*
> 
> Oh my...
> 
> You clearly have never seen me talk about Nintendo.


I probably haven't then, haha


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Dude I get on all company's shit. Nintendo, Capcom, and Konami because I love them the most. I was trolling like a motherfucker after the XBox One E3.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> It's mostly Capcom's fault, but we're to blame as well for us not getting new additions to IPs.


... Except they kind of need new IP's to stay afloat, because like all the other franchises that were bludgeoned to death, like Mega Man, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, _hopefully soon Call of Duty_, Medal of Honor, and so on, they're not going to last forever supporting just those IP's. It's not that I'm chomping at the bit screaming at Capcom for more, I'm saying that Capcom literally cannot sustain this business model and I've been saying it for years. The fact that they only have $152 million in the bank right now more or less proves that. The idea that they're going to try and reduce their diversity _*even further*_ is disheartening for the future of Capcom.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> ... Except they kind of need new IP's to stay afloat, because like all the other franchises that were bludgeoned to death, like Mega Man, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, _hopefully soon Call of Duty_, Medal of Honor, and so on, they're not going to last forever supporting just those IP's. It's not that I'm chomping at the bit screaming at Capcom for more, I'm saying that Capcom literally cannot sustain this business model and I've been saying it for years. The fact that they only have $152 million in the bank right now more or less proves that. The idea that they're going to try and reduce their diversity _*even further*_ is disheartening for the future of Capcom.


That's just not how the Japanese market works. If they deem something unprofitable, they _won't _work on it. Period. The dropped IPs from the previous gen to this one were most likely deemed either unprofitable, or they never gathered the resources to work on those sequels.

It's a stubborn business with shitty pay, terrible hours, and a very rushed schedule.


This doesn't mean that I don't agree with you though; everything you've said has rung true to me. Hopefully, the heads of Capcom Japan will take note soon, too.

They are reviving the Strider IP, though. They've also had Remember Me and Dragon's Dogma... the latter of which failed because... you know. DLC.

If Capcom dies, at least I'll always have SFIV to go to when it's all said and done.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> I wonder why people are spending so much time hating on Capcom when they should be hating on EA and Activision.


Do you...
Do you even look up the complaints for EA and Activision? Because there are TONS more than there probably ever will be about Capcom.

This is just a single thread on a single forum.

Hell, EA won "Worst Company of the Year" Award a few years back. I don't remember Capcom ever being bestowed that prestigious title.
The hate for them is *enormous.*


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Do you...
> Do you even look up the complaints for EA and Activision? Because there are TONS more than there probably ever will be about Capcom.
> 
> This is just a single thread on a single forum.
> ...


Must just be the sites I frequent, then. Or I've just had a streak of bad luck and only run into people who jumped on the Hate Capcom bandwagon. Oh well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

Need moar Rival Schools.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Need moar Rival Schools.


And this I agree with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd kill for another Eco Fighters. ;w;



Vaelarsa said:


> Do you...
> Do you even look up the complaints for EA and Activision? Because there are TONS more than there probably ever will be about Capcom.
> 
> This is just a single thread on a single forum.
> ...




EA won it TWICE in a row.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> That's just not how the Japanese market works. If they deem something unprofitable, they _won't _work on it. Period. The dropped IPs from the previous gen to this one were most likely deemed either unprofitable, or they never gathered the resources to work on those sequels.
> 
> (...)
> 
> This doesn't mean that I don't agree with you though; everything you've said has rung true to me. Hopefully, the heads of Capcom Japan will take note soon, too.



I'm glad it makes sense. The business model of beating the horse until it's little more than a pink mist isn't really going to work here, and Capcom needs to see that. What happens when Resident Evil no longer makes money? Axe. When Lost Planet stops selling? Axe. When Street Fighter stops? Axe. What's left? Bankrupt Capcom. Hopefully their business plan will take this into account, but I worry that their unsuccessful forays into other IP's in the last generation may hold them back from trying again.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EA won it TWICE in a row.


I didn't know that.
But I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm glad it makes sense. The business model of beating the horse until it's little more than a pink mist isn't really going to work here, and Capcom needs to see that. What happens when Resident Evil no longer makes money? Axe. When Lost Planet stops selling? Axe. When Street Fighter stops? Axe. What's left? Bankrupt Capcom. Hopefully their business plan will take this into account, but I worry that their unsuccessful forays into other IP's in the last generation may hold them back from trying again.


You and me both. Capcom has the potential to make great games, but their fucking policies fuck them up. Here's hoping, aye.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> You and me both. Capcom has the potential to make great games, but their fucking policies fuck them up. Here's hoping, aye.



Personally, I have high hopes for Mighty No. 9 doing well. If it does, it might open Capcom's eyes and broaden their horizons a little bit. Even if the concept is heavily derivative of Mega Man, it might show them that new IP can be successful, even on a modest budget.

Of course, if it bombs, that's another story entirely...


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I didn't know that.
> But I can't say I'm surprised.



I always love this video.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Constant $60 rereleases that would make Big N's head spin with their fighters.


i said this before and i'm pretty sure i said it directly to you before but fighting games are only of the only game series that validate yearly releases so long as they patch the game. changing one or two moves of a character can take them from top tier all the way to bottom and visa versa. which means they would play very radically in each iteration.
i'm pretty sure i told you this before and was very detailed about it giving examples of how small changes radically change not only a character but the way the game is played. i don't think the same can be said for most genres.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I always love this video.


I think I saw a cut from that video, before. Because the rant comparing it with Activision sounds familiar as fuck.
But I completely agree.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah. And IGN was pretty silly for what he mentioned in the beginning.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't think the same can be said for most genres.



I most certainly do. I see it all the time in other competitive genres. When Gearbox saw that the Conference Call and Bee Shield combo in Borderlands 2 was allowing players to solo raid bosses, they patched the game and nerfed both. Players were actually happy because it increased challenge.
And with your logic, Call of Duty (and I'm sorry to have to use this as an example like everyone else always does for everything wrong with games, but it sadly does works too perfect >< ) is validated a new full price release every year. Right? New campaigns, tweaks to perks, some new weapons...puppies. That's worth $60, right?

Tweaks and balances can be made with free patches or cheap add ons. Blacklight does it for free. Tribes Ascend does it for free. Borderlands 2 does it for free. League of Legends does it for free. And so on and so forth with many online video games. None of these games have ever needed a sequel or huge expansion until they were ready to add sufficient content i.e. new campaigns, brand new modes, brand new mechanics. And no one has ever had to pay $40-60 for benign balance checks in a weapon or character in these games.

I may have agreed in 1993, but it's soon to be 2014.

I really DON'T care about how tier lists, _character preferences_, change. While a CHARACTER(s) or WEAPON(s) function may be altered, if the core mechanics, that engine, isn't dramatically redesigned or something actually massive like this isn't added, a $60 repackage is not necessary after just a *year*. 
Now this Ultra might get away with it since I'm seeing they're goofing around with some camera angles and other stuff, not to mention it's going to be available as an add on also, but most others? No. SSF4/AE and UMVC3 were ridiculous. Could have been simple patches or cheap add ons.


----------



## BRN (Sep 13, 2013)

Capcom was a teenage prodigy who produced incredible things for the world in high school, but is now a 20-something dropout, burnt out; still got the brain to do incrdible things, but stuck drinking whisky and smoking on the curbside, too despondent to even shave.

Genius comes and goes... I think it's no secret, really. Capcom's fadeout really signals the hegemonisation of gaming to the point that this industry is going to collapse. It's played its cards terribly; Remember Me was fantastic but where was the support, the advertisement? And once it goes, even more depressingly, ex-Capcom employees will bond together to create games for mobile devices. Just you wait.

Still, always gonna have this Amaterasu tattoo. Games from previous generations are still much-loved; they don't dissapear and get replaced by new generations, just pushed under the debris. Even if Capcom dies out, or even if the industry as we know it dies out, it's got a legacy of great stuff. There's nothing to stop us replaying those, just with a sad caveat we won't see more.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't really care if Capcom goes out of buisness, though I won't like how it may make some people not have a job.

The only capcom game I have ever played is dead rising, the others don't seem enjoyable to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

This could all easily be solved if they gave the UK/US/EU/CAN Monster Hunter: Frontier for their PCs al-fucking-ready.

Dark Souls was a massive success from another Japanese dev. MH feels rather like Dark Souls and retains the ball-busting that made Dark Souls so popular.

cacpom pls


----------



## BRN (Sep 13, 2013)

i have a date with an arcanine to play MH:Tri tomorrow :3

See? They have a fucking legacy of golden games. I literally don't understand how they are /so/ deficient in understanding their market. Where it is. Who it is. What they want. <_O

It isn't fuckin' Resident Medal Call of Evil Honour.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> i have a date with an arcanine to play MH:Tri tomorrow :3
> 
> See? They have a fucking legacy of golden games. I literally don't understand how they are /so/ deficient in understanding their market. Where it is. Who it is. What they want. <_O
> 
> It isn't fuckin' Resident Medal Call of Evil Honour.



Tri is eeeexcellent.

I think I preferred the PSP games, but Tri has some more experimental stuff in it (such as underwater dragonslaying and mix-n-match with bowguns mogmomgmomg) and it also resulted in removing one or two of my biggest fave weapon classes.

It's a god damn shame that they can't understand their western market for shit. Over in Japan, supposedly the PC crowd is the "casual" market as opposed to their "hardcore" console players. In this side of the world, it's pretty much reversed, it's been that way since the early 90s and they don't get iiiiiit.

There's also a lot of people cheating their way in to play the Japanese version of Frontier. They even paid. But because they're not japanese, these people get banned by capcom staff, and they've banned so many people and someone haven't managed to pick up on the fact that there are western customers willing to play the game on their PCs.

Capcom makes my insides cry.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This could all easily be solved if they gave the UK/US/EU/CAN Monster Hunter: Frontier for their PCs al-fucking-ready.
> 
> Dark Souls was a massive success from another Japanese dev. MH feels rather like Dark Souls and retains the ball-busting that made Dark Souls so popular.
> 
> cacpom pls



B-b-but muh piracy!


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 13, 2013)

Monster hunter doesn't seem like a game I'd enjoy in the least :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Monster hunter doesn't seem like a game I'd enjoy in the least :/



I remember playing it. I wanted to nail my dick to a tree. :/
Though the fact that Monster Hunter isn't even doing much for them is crazy. Monster Hunter 4 got a 40 on FAMITSU. A PERFECT score.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I remember playing it. I wanted to nail my dick to a tree. :/
> Though the fact that Monster Hunter isn't even doing much for them is crazy. Monster Hunter 4 got a 40 on FAMITSU. A PERFECT score.



It's not for everyone. It's a bit ridiculously slow-paced in the first two quest levels and it relies heavily on being fuckhard later on.

The depth involved in the game is pretty badass. It's an RPG that relies very heavily on clever combinations of equipment and items as opposed to XP and stats. And oftentimes there'd be a particular weapon that is really good to use against the monster you're trying to defeat, _but you can't get the required crafting items from anywhere but the monster you're trying to kill_.

It's really good at crushing your nuts.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 13, 2013)

I've seen some monster hunter played... Just that style of a game seems very empty, to me. It seems just like a sub-par game that somehow gained an audience... Somehow.

Just my 2Â¢, that and that alot of japanese games I'm not a big fan of.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> SSF4/AE and UMVC3 were ridiculous. Could have been simple patches or cheap add ons.


This is an uninformed opinion.

Super Street Fighter 4 is considered the best game in the SF4 series; new stages, new (Eh) announcer, new characters, new music, new online mode, replay system, character readjustments, etc. etc. Commonly considered the most fun experience because it promoted rushdown and strategy over combo strings and turtling. (Even though E. Honda, Guile, and Blanka were at the top of the tier lists.)
The game added 6 gigs of data. Far too much for any DLC. In comparison, AE only added 4 characters, with no new stages, along with character rebalancing, along with the (free) balance patch later in December of that year. This was also possible to download as DLC because it was 1.1 Gigabytes. They only released it as a disk version so people wouldn't have to get the tedious patching process done.

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 added 14 characters, reworked the entire UI (For the better IMO, though a lot of people liked the old format.) improved the netcode (Though it's still garbage.) doubled the amount of stages, and rebalanced the whole cast. They also nerfed X-Factor (Though with Vergil, you never notice that.) and it's considered the hypest game at tournaments consistently.

Anything above 2 gigs of extra data cannot be released as DLC. Now I will admit releasing UMvC3 9 months after the original release was a shitty move, but no, it wasn't possible to make it DLC. Not with that amount of changes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I've seen some monster hunter played... Just that style of a game seems very empty, to me. It seems just like a sub-par game that somehow gained an audience... Somehow.
> 
> Just my 2Â¢, that and that alot of japanese games I'm not a big fan of.



What do you mean by "empty"?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2013)

On a semi related note for Monster Hunter. I remember seeing a dark skinned unicorn looking lady. Anyone know where I can find her?

I picked up this one at a con for about 20-30 bucks.

http://www.anime-oz.com/game/monsterhunter/dxhunter.html


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tweaks and balances can be made with free patches or cheap add ons. Blacklight does it for free. Tribes Ascend does it for free. Borderlands 2 does it for free. League of Legends does it for free. And so on and so forth with many online video games. None of these games have ever needed a sequel or huge expansion until they were ready to add sufficient content i.e. new campaigns, brand new modes, brand new mechanics. And no one has ever had to pay $40-60 for benign balance checks in a weapon or character in these games.



not only did you completely miss the point and although migato already explained it more thoroughly. the call of duty games still play the same each time. also 14 more characters is way more important than new modes, mechanics or campaigns for fighting games. and there's a difference between nerfing two really good things and changing the entire cast. also for LoL they have much more money to work around with and do this stuff for. also if you don't care about the changed or bother to understand them why the fuck are you trying to criticize them?

though the speed at which capcom realeased these changes could be up for debate.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's not for everyone. It's a bit ridiculously slow-paced in the first two quest levels and it relies heavily on being fuckhard later on.
> 
> The depth involved in the game is pretty badass. It's an RPG that relies very heavily on clever combinations of equipment and items as opposed to XP and stats. And oftentimes there'd be a particular weapon that is really good to use against the monster you're trying to defeat, _but you can't get the required crafting items from anywhere but the monster you're trying to kill_.
> 
> It's really good at crushing your nuts.



Yeah, I found it pretty slow and rather tedious honestly. The water combat was the most annoying.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not only did you completely miss the point



I knew this was going to be the FIRST thing said. lol


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the call of duty games still play the same each time. also 14 more characters is way more important than new modes, mechanics or campaigns for fighting games.


Call of Duty tends to have new guns and perks in each release as well. I don't think you could convince me that USFIV will play significantly differently from SFIV.

A better example of a game which handles patching way better: Team Fortress 2 has since its inception been tweaking and completely changing the gameplay without any DLC at all. Like, the game today barely resembles the original release as far as balancing goes, and there's a huge assortment of extra weapons, game modes, and hats that didn't exist on launch but nobody had to pay for. Suffice it to say, many gigs of data have been added to TF2 since release. Under the Capcom model, Valve would have re-released the game on every major update, and rolled non-gamebreaking patches into those instead of releasing them. And yet the monetization that Valve ultimately decided to go with is printing money for them. In fact, people don't even need to buy the game anymore. It's pretty much the exact opposite of what Capcom is doing and what ActiBlizzard is shitting out with Call of Madden every year.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Call of Madden



Eh that's a good fucking game. Football with snipers? Sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What do you mean by "empty"?



It's been awhile since I saw any footage of it, but just it felt like it had no emotional depth to me, like if you design a game without a soul; like a simple arcade game. 

Something in me just remembers "nup".


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I knew this was going to be the FIRST thing said. lol



and it's the only thing you look at, thanks i feel so respected :/
at least you quoted part of mine compared to migato's post. also migato knew you were going to mention call of duty before you posted it but i actually took the time to respond to your quote instead of just saying lol call of duty. at least give me the same respect.

also i can say they will play differently. though i don't know the specifics of the patch i know that they're getting rid of unblockables and nerfing most vortexs, which was the focus of gameplay in the last SF4, so the new one will be more than likley be focused on some other type of approach that could be the dominant strategy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 13, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> and it's the only thing you look at, thanks i feel so respected :/
> at least you quoted part of mine compared to migato's post. also migato knew you were going to mention call of duty before you posted it but i actually took the time to respond to your quote instead of just saying lol call of duty. at least give me the same respect.
> 
> also i can say they will play differently. though i don't know the specifics of the patch i know that they're getting rid of unblockables and nerfing most vortexs, which was the focus of gameplay in the last SF4, so the new one will be more than likley be focused on some other type of approach that could be the dominant strategy.



I kinda knew you and Migato were going to get extremely defensive over Capcom (or rather their fighters) in the first place so I kinda planned on just posting that and leaving it be regardless of what was said. I knew there'd be wall posts and claims of ignorance. :I 
And talk about respect, you didn't even respond to Runefox. lol

Also the CoD comparison was used because it works completely. If you want to know why well...it was said. Twice.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I kinda knew you and Migato were going to get extremely defensive over Capcom (or rather their fighters) in the first place so I kinda planned on just posting that and leaving it be regardless of what was said. I knew there'd be wall posts and claims of ignorance. :I
> And talk about respect, you didn't even respond to Runefox. lol
> 
> Also the CoD comparison was used because it works completely. If you want to know why well...it was said. Twice.


i wasn't defending capcom i was defending patching a fighting game every year or so. which is what i was talking about last time and both times you didn't seem to understand it, thus why you did miss the point. 
also the second part of my quote is to rune about how they would paly differently.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Call of Duty tends to have new guns and perks in each release as well. I don't think you could convince me that USFIV will play significantly differently from SFIV.
> 
> A better example of a game which handles patching way better: Team Fortress 2 has since its inception been tweaking and completely changing the gameplay without any DLC at all. Like, the game today barely resembles the original release as far as balancing goes, and there's a huge assortment of extra weapons, game modes, and hats that didn't exist on launch but nobody had to pay for. Suffice it to say, many gigs of data have been added to TF2 since release. Under the Capcom model, Valve would have re-released the game on every major update, and rolled non-gamebreaking patches into those instead of releasing them. And yet the monetization that Valve ultimately decided to go with is printing money for them. In fact, people don't even need to buy the game anymore. It's pretty much the exact opposite of what Capcom is doing and what ActiBlizzard is shitting out with Call of Madden every year.


This is a faulty example. It costs extreme amounts of money to constantly patch a game specifically because XBox charges fees to update and post DLC onto a game, and it varies between the sizes of said updates/patches/DLC etc. etc.

Also keep in mind that Valve breaks the game. Constantly. On every update that is above 100 MB. All sorts of performance issues, bugs, inbalanced weapons, HAT FORTRESS 2 LOL, and other such things do more harm than good to the game.

Think of a new weapon in TF2 to a new character in a fighting game. This character (Let's take Dudley for example) adds a whole new level of play similar to how a weapon does in TF2. Each new weapon and each new character adds to the unique aspects of the game already, and gives you a whole new way of playing the game.

Street Fighter isn't just 'rush up and mash one button to win fighter', it's a strategic thing that can be utterly ruined by bad balancing. It's why you see Ryu and Ken players running around everywhere, because they're good, easy to use, and are used often by professionals.

Compare that to the Dead Ringer and Enforcer (Pre nerf) in TF2 and you'll understand what I mean. So with Ultra, not only are they adding 5 (And possibly more) characters to play, they're adding 5 different ways to play said game, on top of the 39 other ways to play it. There are also many different ways to play different characters, so this diversity increases into the hundreds.

Team Fortress 2 has all sorts of ways to do it, and that's fine. Valve can do that because they do it for PC only, and since Steam is free software, they can pull it off easily with hat sales, key sales, and other things. Valve runs off of Microtransactions, while Capcom does not. They're a console company, and Valve is a PC company. Ergo, I think your comparison of the two under the business model standpoint is kind of null, as it is impossible for Capcom to do that.

(I'm not trying to attack you or anything.)



XoPachi said:


> I kinda knew you and Migato were going to get extremely defensive over Capcom



Capcom has made me spend more extra money out of my own pocket than I care for. Suffice it to say I'm not a fan of the company, just the games.


----------



## Ketsuo (Sep 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I remember playing it. I wanted to nail my dick to a tree. :/
> Though the fact that Monster Hunter isn't even doing much for them is crazy. Monster Hunter 4 got a 40 on FAMITSU. A PERFECT score.



It isn't hard to get a good score from Famitsu though.  I like both Demon's/Dark Souls and Phantasy Star Online but have never been able to get into Monster Hunter.  I've tried 3 different games in the series but to me the gameplay just isn't really fun.  The combat seems too slow paced and I don't exactly like chasing monsters across maps divided into different zones.  As for UMvC3 I like that they actually wanted to add more to the series but it was way too soon to release it.  After only 9 months I think it was owners of the original game were stuck with an outdated version of the game unless they wanted to shell out even more money and hope that Capcom didn't decide to do the same thing less than a year later.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 13, 2013)

Ketsuo said:


> It isn't hard to get a good score from Famitsu though.  I like both Demon's/Dark Souls and Phantasy Star Online but have never been able to get into Monster Hunter.  I've tried 3 different games in the series but to me the gameplay just isn't really fun.  The combat seems too slow paced and I don't exactly like chasing monsters across maps divided into different zones.  As for UMvC3 I like that they actually wanted to add more to the series but it was way too soon to release it.  After only 9 months I think it was owners of the original game were stuck with an outdated version of the game unless they wanted to shell out even more money and hope that Capcom didn't decide to do the same thing less than a year later.


Jojo's got a 40/40 as well.


----------



## Ketsuo (Sep 14, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Jojo's got a 40/40 as well.



The new Jojo game does look pretty cool.  I haven't heard enough about it or played it to know how well its been received by players though.  They also gave Skyward Sword and FFXIII-2 40/40 scores which I really don't think is appropriate for those games.  Personally I just don't follow reviews from major review sites/magazines anymore as I think its better to form my own opinion of a game by watching gameplay videos of it without having to deal with any potential bias from a reviewer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> It's been awhile since I saw any footage of it, but just it felt like it had no emotional depth to me, like if you design a game without a soul; like a simple arcade game.
> 
> Something in me just remembers "nup".



Ugh, THIS discussion again...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 14, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Street Fighter isn't just 'rush up and mash one button to win fighter', it's a strategic thing that can be utterly ruined by bad balancing. It's why you see Ryu and Ken players running around everywhere, because they're good, easy to use, and are used often by professionals.



Ken/Ryu saturation is the reason I lost interest in Street Fighter games. There's no point in a plethora of characters and everyone just uses the same guys.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ken/Ryu saturation is the reason I lost interest in Street Fighter games. There's no point in a plethora of characters and everyone just uses the same guys.


Capcom doesn't do enough to promote diversity; there is no tutorial or helpful tip(s) for each character in the game.

I shed a tear of joy (not really) whenever I see a Rose player or an El Fuerte because they have such little use compared to the Big Five (Ken, Ryu, Cammy, Yun, Bison).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 14, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Capcom doesn't do enough to promote diversity; there is no tutorial or helpful tip(s) for each character in the game.
> 
> I shed a tear of joy (not really) whenever I see a Rose player or an El Fuerte because they have such little use compared to the Big Five (Ken, Ryu, Cammy, Yun, Bison).


It's okay though, we got those super helpful trials filled to the brim with viable bread and butter combos.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's okay though, we got those super helpful trials filled to the brim with viable bread and butter combos.


Yeah, totally. An Adon player is definitely going to use an entire meter to hit confirm a super off of two one frame links off of an incredibly slow overhead. Oh, and Ken players are totally going to have the meter to do Shoryureppa to Shinryuken.

Totally viable and all.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 14, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Yeah, totally. An Adon player is definitely going to use an entire meter to hit confirm a super off of two one frame links off of an incredibly slow overhead. Oh, and Ken players are totally going to have the meter to do Shoryureppa to Shinryuken.
> 
> Totally viable and all.



Well viability is not always important. I mean what if someone is just starting out and wants to make a combo video like day 1? Capcom's got you covered.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well viability is not always important. I mean what if someone is just starting out and wants to make a combo video like day 1? Capcom's got you covered.


This is true. It's like Capcom is wanting everyone to be Desk.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> This is true. It's like Capcom is wanting everyone to be Desk.


if there was QA testing group made of multiple people like Desk and Desk the game they worked on would have no glitches.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Ken/Ryu saturation is the reason I lost interest in Street Fighter games. There's no point in a plethora of characters and everyone just uses the same guys.


Yeah how dare they put the two main protagonists in every game.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah how dare they put the two main protagonists in every game.


I'm fine with them being in the game, but they tend to be overused because they're ridiculously easy to use.

3rd Strike for example had the highest Ken usage rate of any Street Fighter game because of his ease of use and tier ranking, but Ryu was only #9 on the usage list, mainly because you had to play smart with Ryu in that game. Granted, Third Strike needed to be played smarter in general, but that's besides the point.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> I'm fine with them being in the game, but they tend to be overused because they're ridiculously easy to use.
> 
> 3rd Strike for example had the highest Ken usage rate of any Street Fighter game because of his ease of use and tier ranking, but Ryu was only #9 on the usage list, mainly because you had to play smart with Ryu in that game. Granted, Third Strike needed to be played smarter in general, but that's besides the point.



Now in all fairness Third Strike had a lot of weird-ass characters (both functionally and design). So naturally people gravitated to the ones that were the most approachable and understandable.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Now in all fairness Third Strike had a lot of weird-ass characters (both functionally and design). So naturally people gravitated to the ones that were the most approachable and understandable.


This is true, this is true... That's the same with every game though. People are going to gravitate towards the characters that win tournaments and are clearly easier to use than others.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> This is true, this is true... That's the same with every game though. People are going to gravitate towards the characters that win tournaments and are clearly easier to use than others.


that's much more an american viewpoint than msot other regions, also we should move this to the fighting game thread :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah how dare they put the two main protagonists in every game.



Your post would be hilarious if it actually made sense.

Ken/Ryu saturation is that people keep using those characters because Capcom shits out other characters that aren't as fun to use.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Your post would be hilarious if it actually made sense.
> 
> Ken/Ryu saturation is that people keep using those characters because Capcom shits out other characters that aren't as fun to use.


To put things in perspective: My usage rate of Ryu is only 193 uses; I won 133 matches of those 193.

Compare that to Yang or Dan where I have 2-3k+ uses but only had a barely 50% win rate with them.

Ryu is pathetically easy to use and win with.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess one of the problems too is that Story Mode is really taking back seats in fighting games. Granted they were often silly, but for example. Rival Schools - story mode is what made it more enjoyable to go back and play with different characters.

There will be characters easier to use than others in many fighting games but least with story mode a weaker character was more fun to play with. The only thing I really didn't like in Rival Schools was nerfing Akira in "girl player" when it's the same damn character.


----------



## Evill_Bob (Sep 17, 2013)

Either Capcom shapes up or it goes under. I will be sad to see it go but there is always another chomping at the bit to take their place willing to give us what Capcom could not.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2013)

Evill_Bob said:


> Either Capcom shapes up or it goes under. I will be sad to see it go but there is always another chomping at the bit to take their place willing to give us what Capcom could not.


Keiji Inafune pretty much has already done this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2013)

Now that the fanboyism has subsided I can come back to this thread with something actually relevant.

http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/sp/english/news/html/e130917.html

This is apparently the most a 3DS title has sold in it's launch so it might help Capcom in the long run. That Famitsu score too...holy fuck. Perfect 40.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 18, 2013)

It's extremely easy to get a perfect score on Famitsu.

Extremely easy.


Though, this is a slightly positive light for Capcom.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 18, 2013)

I hear Monster Hunter's really, REALLY absurdly big in Japan; Not so much over here in the West. Honestly I've never actually played a Monster Hunter game or know anyone who's enjoyed them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I hear Monster Hunter's really, REALLY absurdly big in Japan; Not so much over here in the West. Honestly I've never actually played a Monster Hunter game or know anyone who's enjoyed them.



Yeah it's EXTREMELY popular in Japan. It's like Starcraft in Korea. Personally, I hate the games, but my friends love them and it's fun watching them play.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 21, 2013)

Only game I'm looking forward to is the new Strider Hiryu. I wonder if Capcom will even get that far. 
You know what would be poetic justice? If Capcom goes bankrupt and Keiji buys the licenses.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> -snip-


they can fire everyone except the 10 best people and just become a indie game studio


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 22, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Only game I'm looking forward to is the new Strider Hiryu. I wonder if Capcom will even get that far.
> You know what would be poetic justice? If Capcom goes bankrupt and Keiji buys the licenses.


...Killing all of the franchises everyone enjoys other than Megaman, which I personally believe is dated.

No thanks, but at least the Megaman fans would be happy.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 22, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> ...Killing all of the franchises everyone enjoys other than Megaman, which I personally believe is dated.
> 
> No thanks, but at least the Megaman fans would be happy.


Didn't he do other capcom franchises besides megaman?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2013)

I just realized something.  All it would really take for capcom to go under is for one of their A titles to financially bomb.  Like if/when they make resident evil 7 if it doesn't do so well, like resident evil 6 didn't do so well but instead of just falling short of their estimates they actually bombed it then that would be a massive blow to capcom.  Imagine if 343's next halo game bombed level of bad news.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Didn't he do other capcom franchises besides megaman?



Yeah. He's been involved with a metric shit-ton of Capcom franchises such as Dead Rising, Resident Evil, and Street Fighter.



CannonFodder said:


> I just realized something.  All it would really take for capcom to go under is for one of their A titles to financially bomb.  Like if/when they make resident evil 7 if it doesn't do so well, like resident evil 6 didn't do so well but instead of just falling short of their estimates they actually bombed it then that would be a massive blow to capcom.  Imagine if 343's next halo game bombed level of bad news.



Well to be fair it only bombed due to the ridiculously inflated budget making it almost impossible to ever break even, even though it still sold millions of copies. All they would need to do is make it not a piece of shit and not leave their budget to a gaggle of retards and they'll probably be set.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well to be fair it only bombed due to the ridiculously inflated budget making it almost impossible to ever break even, even though it still sold millions of copies. All they would need to do is make it not a piece of shit and not leave their budget to a gaggle of retards and they'll probably be set.


Yeah, but that's one of the problems with the video game industry right now.  People making stupidly ridiculous estimates of potential copies sold and then having a production cost higher than the realistic amount they're going to sell.  I don't see this changing for Capcom any time soon, cause chance are they're going to do it again for another A title and it's going to backfire badly by having a much larger production cost than the sales.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Yeah. He's been involved with a metric shit-ton of Capcom franchises such as Resident Evil


Source?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Source?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keiji_Inafune#Works ?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keiji_Inafune#Works ?



Yeah, I find that page to be unreliable.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

You can always look up Game credits.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1305282/

Then I remember game credits in early games being truncated kinda similar to how you could only have a certain amount of characters when you chose a game character or saved. 

The other thing is how credits were established, earlier times people were often left uncredited for works one did.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Source?



If you really want to look up each individual games credits screen. Wikipedia may not be the most reliable thing in the world but it's pretty damn hard to fuck up a copy pasting of a games credits screen.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ZuxtEjsgY
http://gaminrealm.com/2013/10/20/capcom-cant-make-next-gen-fighter/

They don't even have the resources to port Super Streetfighter 4 to the next gen consoles.
That's it, they are screwed. If their upcoming games like Dead Rising 3 don't sell extremely well they are simply fucked.
How did they want to turn this around? By focusing on DLC? How are they gonna do that now? If they can't even make a simple _port_ of a fighting game, how are they gonna develope anything for next gen systems right now? Are they gonna make their DLC for 360 and PS3 games?

Right now they couldn't even develope a big title like GTA V! They had $150 million in the bank when this thread was made, GTA V cost $260 million or so. They don't have the money to make a big game to pull them out of this situation.

I think Rich is right, I wouldn't give them more than two years as well...
Or maybe Microsoft buys them to force them to make EXBECKS exclusives for all eternity and turns them into another RARE :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If their upcoming games like Dead Rising 3 don't sell extremely well they are simply fucked.


Well seeing how DR2 turned out...

Yeah, They're fucked


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well seeing how DR2 turned out...
> 
> Yeah, They're fucked



Yeah, that's what I thought as well :T
The concept of the Dead Rising games is pretty cool but they are putting their money on a dead horse here. Zombies are SO last season!
They are making so many stupid business decisions... Turning Resident Evil into a generic shooter? Zombies? DLC up the ass? It's like they are trying to kill the company!
The impact it would have when Capcom dies would be huge. I am curious how the gaming industry as a whole would react to that...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

At worst, nothing. At best, certain companies would get the hint and stop bullshitting. They'd learn not to piss off fans by not canceling everything like Mega Man. They'd learn not to release the same damn game 5 times like Street Fighter. And they'd stop making disc locked content...like Street Fighter. And MVC3, forgot. 

They just blew their money doing so much shit and made no profit on any of it... A smart company wouldn't make the same errors. I don't want Capcom to fold. I just get sick of calling them Crapcom. I want better from all "shit" companies not for them to lose their jobs. Even EA.


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm the same way, critter - I don't want all these legacies to cease just for their decade-long decline; I just want better from them.

That said, though, there's a silver lining in the clouds. Gaming came from humble origins and the best stuff is still the oldest and humblest. The staff who populated these companies don't go away - I think we're seeing a decapitation of the modern gaming environment, but you pluck off dead flowerheads to let new ones grow, you know?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Zombies are SO last season!



Is that why The Walking Dead is still one of the most popular shows on television and World War Z made a crap-ton of money?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm the same way, critter - I don't want all these legacies to cease just for their decade-long decline; I just want better from them.
> 
> That said, though, there's a silver lining in the clouds. Gaming came from humble origins and the best stuff is still the oldest and humblest. The staff who populated these companies don't go away - I think we're seeing a decapitation of the modern gaming environment, but you pluck off dead flowerheads to let new ones grow, you know?



I suppose that's why Platinum Games (formerly Clover Studios) and Comcept exist. You know...making GOOD games that don't cheat and dog their loyal fans. Well I suppose I can only speak for Plat as Com hasn't had an in house game of their own yet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2013)

Migration and expansion of studios will happen and I'm a bit happy for it. I'd rather see less conglomerates. So yes it may be sad to see Capcom die if they can't make it - then they still live on with other game companies from their employees.

The people pissing and moaning about Nintendo or Capcom ...well some of us grew up on Atari and ColecoVision. I certainly remember playing Donkey Kong from Nintendo on an Atari first. 

Yeah people don't like seeing their nostalgia die, but companies need to evolve and yet still retain familiarity to keep loyalty.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Is that why The Walking Dead is still one of the most popular shows on television and World War Z made a crap-ton of money?



P much.

It's not the fact something has zombies.

It's how they use those zombies.


----------

